# New canon rebel t3



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Just bought it last week to take to mexico with us. Forgot to bring the manual with me so i had to just play around with it and see what I could come up with. Here are a couple of pics that I liked. I'm new so be gentle lol.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

guess they are bad enough that no one wants to comment?


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I like them. Wish I could do that well.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Photography is very subjective. Don't ever judge the quality of your stuff by what others say or the number of responses you get here. I like your stuff. You have a lot of interesting perspectives and a good eye...keep em coming.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks rusty. I've got some more on another thread. And a few that I'm still working


----------



## Pole_benda (Mar 13, 2011)

You are not new to photography I take it. You have good composition, colors look great. and hard to believe you've taken it with a entry level dlsr. Great work on the pics!


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks pole benda. I was 2 classes away from an art minor. I took photography but it was 35mm b&w. This is my first dslr. I just really enjoy trying to capture what I see in my head and get it to come out through the lens


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

I started with a T3 and moved up rather quickly to a 7d and looking to expand even further to a 5d full frame. It's definitely an addicting hobby/affliction! I've taken what I consider to be some pretty outstanding shots with the T3 and in fact one of my all time favorite shots was taken with a 7mega pixel point and shoot.

My personal roadblock right now is photo-shop, and processing, I tend to WAY over do things and there are things I know I should be able to do in post, I just don't know how to get it done. Regardless, good start. Lots of good info on the internet and some OUTSTANDING photogs here on this site as well. Good luck!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I like the one of the condensate on the drink glass.


----------



## djbutter22 (Jul 17, 2013)

The T3 is a great all around camera for you. You can shoot some amazing video with it and the still pictures are superb. Looking forward to seeing more shots!


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

fishingcacher said:


> I like the one of the condensate on the drink glass.


The Jim beam and Mexico heat helped make that one


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

RustyBrown said:


> Photography is very subjective. Don't ever judge the quality of your stuff by what others say or the number of responses you get here. I like your stuff. You have a lot of interesting perspectives and a good eye...keep em coming.


This is well put. I admit ignorance about photography, but consider it an art, not a science.


----------

